# 1996 NO START PLEASE HELP



## blr_sts (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys I am new on this forum and new to Nissans. I got a 1996 Pickup that wont start. 

I insert the key in and all I get it a beeping. Turn in and NOTHING happens, no dash lights, no accessories, nothing. I replaced the ignition switch, the fusible link, and all the relays. The headlights work and the battery is fully charged. I am sure there are some guys on here that knows what it up so.... PLEASE HELP!

My email is [email protected] if that helps

Thanks in advance


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

It might help to list what model/engine you have. I, too, am new to Nissan trucks, but I have tackled the starting issue before. You need to isolate the problem by checking 1 part at a time. 

A faulty ground on the battery can cause the lights and everything to go out when you turn the key. Not pushing in the clutch, or a bad neutral safety switch in an auto can cause the same conditions.

On the starter there is a constant 12V power source to it, and then a switched 12V power jumper wire that causes the starter bendix to pop out, and then it turns with the constant 12V power source. If you use a jumper wire to bridge the constant 12V power terminal over to the switched 12V jumper terminal it will cause the starter to pop out and crank the motor. If you have the key in the "ign" position then it will be the same as you turning the key to crank the truck.

Good luck in your investigation.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

check the switch behind the clutch pedal (MT) or the brake pedal (AT)


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Doesn't this type of truck have a starter 'interlock' toggle switch?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not think this guy has his notifications on...


----------



## blr_sts (Oct 22, 2009)

What switch am I looking for behind the clutch pedal?

I haven't heard of an interlock switch, care to elaborate?

The grounds are all good as well.

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

as u push the clutch pedal to the floor the top arch of the pedal arm comes in contact with the floor ..

right there is a mounting plate it has the clutch interlock switch ..

it allows the engine to crank with the clutch pedal pushed in only...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Actually, I was talking about the extra toggle switch that's usually on the left side of the dash somewhere that allows you to bypass the clutch switch. Like if you're hill climbing and want to hit the starter without pushing in the clutch.
Maybe I called it the wrong name? Yes?


----------



## blr_sts (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh ok, I see what your saying. My problem is, I think it is more than just starting. When I turn the key nothing happens whatsoever, no dash lights, no radio, nothing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check fusiable links and bat terminals...


----------



## blr_sts (Oct 22, 2009)

Fusible Links are good as far as I can tell, but I could be off. I notice you are in NKY, I am in Taylor Mill... Anyway you could maybe come take a look at this for me and point me in the right direction? LMK. I am available all day tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol... u r off...

i have been pointing the way..

and now u r being a smart ass..

why don't u just drop everything and come over here and do my work for me ??

make it tuesday since u r not doing anything anyway...

persona non gratis.....


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> lol... u r off...
> 
> i have been pointing the way..
> 
> ...


Hey...come to think of it, I'm off tuesday afternoon too!!!
Ya think maybe I could drive down there from N.D. and help you out too?
:wtf:
Some people really got balls don't they...


----------



## blr_sts (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, I wasnt trying to offend, just trying to get a little help since I am stumped... I have replaced all the relays, the fusible links, checked the bat terminals and still nothing... I am just lost.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Nov 3, 2009)

ever get this figured out?


----------



## Colorad0 (Jan 31, 2009)

man you need to quit shotgunning parts and first of see if you are getting any error codes and go from there


----------

